# Rescue groups in Mexico



## silsep (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello,

I am a member of a Spanish Golden Rescue group we have received petitions from people in Mexico who would like to adopt one of our Goldens.
I would like to know if there is any Golden Rescue Group in Mexico or any group I could contact to help this people.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know but is there any way they could adopt a dog from the USA?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a little confused. Do you not have Goldens in your rescue group in need of homes and are looking for a group in Mexico that does have a Golden in need of a home?


----------



## silsep (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, maybe I did not explain clear!

Unfortunately we have a lot of Golden looking for a home but we can not send them to Mexico (we are located in Spain (Europe)).
But as we have received petitions from people in Mexico we were wondering if there was any rescue group there so we could contact.
If you could provide me any contact details of an USA group near Mexico, this will also be a good idea.

Thanks and sorry for my bad explanation! I am not very used to talk in english! :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

silsep said:


> Sorry, maybe I did not explain clear!
> 
> Unfortunately we have a lot of Golden looking for a home but we can not send them to Mexico (we are located in Spain (Europe)).
> But as we have received petitions from people in Mexico we were wondering if there was any rescue group there so we could contact.
> ...


It wasn't you, it was me! :doh: You did say Spainish group and it just when over my head. Your English is better than mine! 

It may be easier to contact a breeder in Mexico and ask if there is a rescue. I'm running off to work and didn't find one quickly, but it does not mean there isn't a rescue in Mexico.


----------

